# angeln in Sassnitz



## angeltreff (22. Juli 2003)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln in Sassnitz? Eventuell im Hafen beim Warten auf dem Kutter?


----------



## rueganer (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo Angeltreff,

im Hafen von Sassnitz gibt es nicht mehr viel Möglichkeiten, die besten Stellen sind der Molenkopf und der Liegeplatz vom Seenotkreuzer, Pierende. Am besten Du fährst kurz nach der Tanke (DEA) ca. 400m, rechts ab in Richtung Hafen, gegenüber vom neuen Fischwerk sind aufgeschüttete Steine, dort gibts gute Platte und Aal, sofern die Fischer nicht alles vernetzt haben, gleich danaben liegt der Seenotkreuzer da kann man es auch versuchen. Solltest Du mit der Rügenland fahren wollen, bist Du schon auf der richtigen Hafenseite. Als Köder empfehle ich Dir Tauwürmer, Wurm- Madenmix, Wattis auch oder Fischfetzen, die besseren Aale habe ich alle auf Fischfetzen gefangen. Würmer und Maden kannst Du im Angelladen in Bergen (ich glaube Ringstraße, bin mir aber nicht sicher) oder in Prora im Tauchcenter kaufen. Wattis mußt Du vorbestellen. 

wann bist Du da oben??


----------



## buggs (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo ich komme auch am Samstag nach Rügen, wie lange kann man sich noch Wochenscheine im Angelladen in Bergen holen (Samstag)? Mein Schwiegervater hat für Bambi und mich keine bekommen müßen selber erscheinen !


----------



## rueganer (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo Buggs,

ich bin leider erst im August in Sassnitz, mit den Söhnen Oma und Opa besuchen und natürlich den großen erstmals mit zum Kuttern auf die Rügenland mitnehmen.

Die Öffnungszeiten vom Angelladen aus Bergen habe ich leider nicht, aber die Telefonnummer 03838 / 828040, am besten mal anklingeln, vielleicht kann man Dir da unkompliziert helfen.


----------



## Kunze (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Hab`s mal verschoben. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juli 2003)

Moin Olaf!
Du hast dich wohl ein wenig vertan? Oder gibs in Norge auch ein Sassnitz. Bergen gibs da das weis ich aber Sassnitz? 
Ich verschiebe das mal ins Brandungsforum, passt wohl am ehesten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juli 2003)

Hä, warum steht das Thema denn jetzt hier noch mal? Ich hab das doch eben vom Norgeforum ins Brandungsforum verschoben.
Das versteh ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## angeltreff (22. Juli 2003)

Das kommt, wenn 2 Mods gleichzeitig schieben.  

@ rueganer
Ich war oben und habe mir alles mal angesehen, ohne angeln. Beim nächsten Mal wollte ich aber mal die Rute auspacken, daher die Frage. Danke Dir für die guten Informationen.

@ buggs
Mensch, dass ist doch ganz einfach. :g ELF-Tanke 3 Meter vor dem Rügendamm, 24 Stunden geöffnet. #h


----------



## Bjoerrn (23. Juli 2003)

@ Meeresangler Schwerin

In Norge mag es wohl kein Sassnitz geben, aber auf Rügen gibt es Bergen! Von daher hat sich Olaf nicht vertan...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Juli 2003)

Schon klar Björrn. 
Aber Olaf wollte nun mal was über Sassnitz wissen!


----------



## buggs (23. Juli 2003)

Danke Olaf werde aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht durch Stralsund fahren sondern mit der Fähre übersetzen hintern Damm sind zur Zeit bauarbeiten.


----------



## rueganer (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Buggs,

auf die Idee mit der Fähre kommen zur Zeit zig Hundert andere Urlauber, plane die Fahrt am besten so dass Du morgens vor 09.00 Uhr oder abends nach 20.00 Uhr über Stralsund fährst, da flutscht man relativ gut durch, das gezuckel über die Dörfer zur glewitzer Fähre falls noch über die 96 ist obernervig, spreche da aus Erfahrung, bin einmal im Monat in Sassnitz. Wenn Du mal meine Route (von Berlin) fahren möchtest PM.


----------



## angeltreff (24. Juli 2003)

Ansonsten hier probieren:

Außenstellen des Landesamtes für Fischerei
Sassnitz, Stadthafen, Tel.: (038392) 35049
Lauterbach, Chaussee 4, Tel.: (038301) 468
Breege, Neue 22, Tel.: (038391) 238

Geschäfte für Angelbedarf 
Schiffsausrüster-Sassnitz (am Hafen), Tel.: (038392) 34187 / 33134
Angel & Freizeit Zentrum E & M Holzerland, Bergen, Tel.: (03838) 233070
Fundgrube Prora, Proraer Chaussee 50, 18609 Ostseebad Binz / OT Prora 
Angelshop Schlager, Hafenstr. 18, 18439 Stralsund
Angel-Ziese, Wasserstr. 14, 18439 Stralsund

Tankstellen (24 Stunden)
ELF SB-Tankstelle, Gewerbepark 3, Sassnitz 
ELF Tankstelle, Stralsund, (300 m rechts vor der Ziegelgrabenbrücke - Rügendamm-)


----------



## buggs (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Carsten,
ich komme leider erst so gegen 9:30Uhr aus Neustadt/Holstein los und werde dann den Verkehrsfunk hören was in und um Stralsund los ist. Ist ja schließlich nicht das erste mal das ich auf die Insel will.
Olaf noch mals Danke für die vielen Adressen!
Hab schon mit dem Angelladen in Bergen Telefoniert ist bis 13:00 Uhr da , wenn es später wird kann ich Ihn privat anrufen und er kommt dann zum Laden - Das nenne ich Kundendiest !


----------



## rueganer (24. Juli 2003)

Na denn Buggs, maximale Fangerfolge und schönen Rügenaufenthalt.


----------



## angeltreff (25. Juli 2003)

Richtig fix sind die Jungs und Mädels vom Ordnungsamt in Sassnitz. Ein paar Stunden nach meiner Mail hatte ich eine Antwort auf die Frage nach Beschränkungen zum Angeln.

http://www.angeltreff.org/pdf/vfg_sassnitz.pdf


----------



## buggs (2. August 2003)

Bin wieder heil und gesund in Rheinland Pfalz angekommen!
Zum Rügenkurzurlaub kommt noch ein Bericht.
Hallo Olaf nehme noch in Deine Liste für Angelscheine die Raststätte auf der A20  auf, habe dort die Scheine bei der Toristikinfo bekommen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: angeln in Sassnitz*

Ahoi, würde den Thread gern zum Leben erwecken. Wie sieht es im Herbst / Winter mit den Fangaussichten in Sassnitz aus? Beispielsweise tagsüber bei widrigen Bedingungen, die eine Bootsausfahrt unmöglich machen? Gruß, Micha


----------



## Köppi67 (7. November 2016)

*AW: angeln in Sassnitz*

Hallo Kaulsdorfer,

Bekannte von mir waren letzte Woche zum Angeln in Sassnitz. Normalerweise konnte man immer gut von der Seebrücke angeln, diese ist wegen Schäden aber zur Zeit gesperrt. Meine Bekannten haben es dann notgedrungen von den Steinpackungen aus versucht und einige Plattische gefangen. Brandungsangelei ist auch noch am Strand links vom Fährhafen Mukran in Richtung Sassnitz möglich (noch nicht selbst ausprobiert). Infos dazu findest du auch unter www.angeln-ruegen.de.
Gruß Köppi67


----------

